# Oven in a grill?



## JillBurgh (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay, the cabin fever is setting in and I'm ready to start talking outdoor cooking.. I have seen a handful of Usernames out there with "Grill" in their names so I hope to get some great tips!

DH is letting me get a new grill this spring! Yay! So this will likely be the first of many grill questions from me over the next coupla months. Be warned, I may revisit "old" topics, because the technology changes from season to season.

So.. yesterday I saw a freestanding gas grill (Propane w/ Natural Gas conversion capability) that had an oven in it. See here. That seems like such a no-brainer to me. Now I MUST have an oven in my grill. (Though not the one shown here, as it apparently doesn't even have a brand?) Does anyone have any strong feelings about how well an oven would work in a freestanding natural gas grill?


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 18, 2008)

I use my Primo ceramic grill & smoker as an oven quite a bit by baking pizza, biscuits, breads, casseroles, etc. It's fuel source is all natural lump charcoal and as long as it's 'clean', there will be no aftertaste of charcoal in your baking.
Primo Grills and Smokers ~ Official Web Information


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. Never saw that before.

I grill all year 'round and never had the need for an oven outside.  I do, however, use my grill as an oven sometimes when the oven is loaded.

I do use my side burner alot for sauteing or making BBQ sauce. 

If you get one with an oven, I would invest in a larger propane tank and/or multiple tanks.  You'll also want to cover that to keep rain water out.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 18, 2008)

Ask-A-Butcher said:


> I use my Primo ceramic grill & smoker as an oven quite a bit by baking pizza, biscuits, breads, casseroles, etc. It's fuel source is all natural lump charcoal and as long as it's 'clean', there will be no aftertaste of charcoal in your baking.
> Primo Grills and Smokers ~ Official Web Information


 
I do use my grill as an oven sometimes, too, but the "extra" oven seemed like a nice touch, and might eliminate tracking yard debris though the kitchen by making the grilling station a one-stop-shop. My problem for your suggestion is that I don't like to mess with charcoal grills too much. We have a nice weber can, but DH uses it, not me. Thanks for the response, though


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 18, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Wow. Never saw that before.
> 
> I grill all year 'round and never had the need for an oven outside. I do, however, use my grill as an oven sometimes when the oven is loaded.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Jeenkinz. I will be using a natural gas line for the grill no matter what. I'm thinking that a dual chamber hood might be a better option here. Then if I was using one side as "oven," the other side would still be accessible for basic grilling. Then again a dual hood AND an oven would be nice...


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 18, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Thanks, Jeenkinz. I will be using a natural gas line for the grill no matter what. I'm thinking that a dual chamber hood might be a better option here. Then if I was using one side as "oven," the other side would still be accessible for basic grilling. Then again a dual hood AND an oven would be nice...


 
hmmmm...the dual hood is a good idea. Other options you have would be two grills or a seperate oven. You could have a main grill/rotisserie. Then have a smaller grill mainly used as an oven that can double as an extra grill. Or look into outdoor kitchen appliances for an oven. Maybe you could find an electric one.

I have 3 completely different grills, and still need one more. One is my large grill I use 75% of the time, it has a side burner, rotisserie and large cooking area, second is a gas grill that doubles as a large roaster. I can roast a whole pig, a few chickens or 2-3 turkeys in it. Lastly is my Smoker that I can use as a smoker or charchoal grill. I only need a small Char Broil type that I can use to throw on a couple chicken breasts real quick.

Different strokes for different folks.  Just focus on what you want to use it for.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2008)

Miss Jill...

I am not a big fan of Gas fired grills, however if I were in the market for one I would give these serious consideration. 

Welcome to Weber.com

Have Fun!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 18, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> Miss Jill...
> 
> I am not a big fan of Gas fired grills, however if I were in the market for one I would give these serious consideration.
> 
> ...



Now I just need a way to talk DW into one of these!!! 

I have a simple gas grill and a charcoal grill. On somethings I do like the 'taste' of the charcoal, and on some things I don't. I guess for me I just found uses for both, and it decreases cooking time when both are fired up!

My goal, though, is an outdoor kitchen. DW thinks I am nuts and couldn't believe AAB's outdoor kitchen, she said it is more impressive, better equipped, and better looking than our indoor kitchen!


----------



## GB (Feb 18, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance, but how is the oven any different from the grill with the exception of the door opening out instead of up?


----------



## camp_cookie (Feb 18, 2008)

Interesting.  Any idea who actually makes the grill Sam's is selling?

I highly recommend Weber.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 18, 2008)

GB said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but how is the oven any different from the grill with the exception of the door opening out instead of up?



Well, I guess that's what I meant by getting the double hood instead. The oven is attractive to me because I can have multiple temp cooking going on. But then I could just have indirect heat on one side, too. So it's official, I'm over the forward-opening oven idea.

Uncle Bob- you have excellent grill taste. Last season I had my eye on the Weber Genesis. It was my top choice. But natural gas models were only available in black, and (I'm such a girl) that wouldn't match the 'decor.' I'm more of a bronze or hammered brass gal. So now you know I'm THAT person, the one who considers color options for my grill...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 18, 2008)

JillBurgh said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob- you have excellent grill taste. Last season I had my eye on the Weber Genesis. It was my top choice. But natural gas models were only available in black, and (I'm such a girl) that wouldn't match the 'decor.' I'm more of a bronze or hammered brass gal. So now you know I'm THAT person, the one who considers color options for my grill...


 
If designer colors are important then I suggest you stay with propane models....Usually/Generally they produce more BTU's.(Think Grilling). Also it, (propane) produces more BTU's per cubic foot. If that doesn't convice ya then put your DH on the phone......

Fun!!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 19, 2008)

If you opt for natural gas, make sure you tell the salesman.  They will have to install the proper orifices.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes we did some surface-shopping for grills last season, so I'm familiar with the natural gas "orifices(?!)."  But Uncle Bob's comment is concerning me about BTUs. One of the main reasons we want Natty Gas is so we have consistent, even heating, and so we never have to worry about changing tanks.  Is the BTU difference significant? I mean, I could buy a car with a really powerful engine, but, I always drive the speed limit so I would never know, you know?

Are there other pros/cons I should consider when switching to natural gas?


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 19, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool thanks!


----------



## Floyd (May 4, 2008)

I checked out the Charmglow oven in a grill at HD and thought it very small. It really doesn't make a lot of sence unless you want to bake. Brownies are allways tasty and who wants to heat up the house during the summer? Now I'm wondering if I could bake a cake on the grill.


----------



## Andy M. (May 4, 2008)

While I cannot justify the need in my on mind for a gas grill with an oven, if I had to have one, I'd get one with a separate oven rather than a two hood grill.  The difference being that the oven would have a thermostat that keeps the oven at a constant temperature while the grill top does not.


----------



## chilichip (Jun 1, 2008)

Geez  now I  don't know you all have great points and I was at home home depot and found the grill with a oven and I think I want it....maybe  but can't find any reviews

it's call a charm glow Gourmet Series oven grill and it's $800. plus it has a burner and trays that fold down on the sides ,I have never use a gas grill .

I just don't know.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, if it helps, I decided against the oven-grill. As Andy mentioned, it is nice to be able to see the temp inside the cooking/baking area. Most gas grill hoods now have a thermostat. So if I want to keep something at a constant temp, I can simply use the hooded area with indirect heat and get the same effect. I would say to Chip that you can find an excellent gas grill for much less money if you cross the oven feature off your list. Here's the one we decided on:

Amazon.com: Ducane 30741301 Affinity 4400 4-Burner Propane Gas Grill: Patio, Lawn & Garden

It has an included rotisserie attachment, handy smoker-chip compartment, hidden propane storage, side burner, side shelf, ample cooking area, hood thermostat, stainless grates. High grade stainless steel exterior (magnets won't stick). I like that it has four burners instead of three like many in its class. I have more flexibility for indirect/direct heat and temperature variance options.

Also, the older grills are basic black and look dated. Newer ones are industrial-looking stainless steel, which I am convinced wil be forced into perceived obsolescence by marketers soon enough. This one is a nice combination of the two finishes, so, aesthetically, I believe it will last longer, too.

Good luck finding the grill that's right for you!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice grill, Jill.  Good luck with it.

I like the side burners for roasting bell peppers or pan frying fish (keeps the smell out).

Play around with the smoker box, it's alot of fun.


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Aug 27, 2008)

Y'days Olive Oil Bread.....a little 'rustic' looking, but tastes good and will go great with tonight's lasagna 







Cooked on my Primo Kamado at 400°, using a couple of ceramic pizza stones as a heat barrier.

The thick ceramic walls of the cooker allows it to keep the same temperature for over 20 hours with no reloading of the lump charcoal.


----------



## bs004417 (Jul 17, 2009)

It is made my Members Mark (Grand Hall Manufacturing of China).  Its not a bad grill actually.  The only draw back is that it is made from lower quality steel.  High and even heating.  

Members Mark Grill Review


----------

